# your age and what you ride =)



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've just been wondering what everyone ridesand gow old you dudes actually are. Not that I'm saying im the youngest, coolest, and got the most expensive bike or any stuff...just pure curiosity.

I'm riding for urban=full suspension kiddy bike a.k.a. Gaint Boulder FS Alu Lite haha?
XC= Specialized Stumpjumper Disc Comp

Your turns! :thumbsup: 
00 yeah i forgot to say im 13 by the way...fell like nine though and I quite enjoy it!


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im 18 i ride a planet x hammerhead. soon to be a NS bikes suburban


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dude I saw that was one hell of a frame!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

17 and ride a nemesis project street fighter that I got 3 years ago. Before that I rode an Ellsworth specialist


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Can I be the first to say 100 years old and your mom?

But, seriously, I'm 28 and I ride a Simple. Check it out...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=263489


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

15 (16 in 3 months) and riding a specialized hardrock


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

just turned 17.. I have riden xc for like 5 years, have been riding urban/dj for about 4 months I think.. 

oh yeah I ride a spec. p1 and a xc bike that I want to sell.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

im 13 and ride an old orange patriot i got off ebay and a gt bump


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Im vince, I'm 15 and I ride a GT Bump with bent bars, no chain wheel, bent cranks, bent frame, and a rear wheel worth 2x as much as the bike itself hahahha


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I forgot how old I am and I ride a Haro Backtrail X24, Redline Double X, and soon a Mountain Cycle Rumble.

Oh yea. I think I'm 15...but really, the other day I seriously forgot if I was 14 or 15. I got wicked-(I'm from the Northeast) pissed off.

EDIT: I'm also a poseur and I suck at riding.

Tim


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

*wow i'm old*

Yeah, i'm 22. Rode XC for years then got into urban/dj (but pretty much suck).

Just recently got into Downhill and freeride. So much fun.

I ride a scott voltage.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

kroonspeed said:


> Yeah, i'm 22. Rode XC for years then got into urban/dj (but pretty much suck).


same deal I did xc b4 urban/dj which I just started


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

16.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

18 (19 in december) ride a Nemesis Project Secret Agent


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 22 and I ride a KHS DJ200 for urban/park 

and a FMF Factory Pro XXL for the BMX races.

I used to ride alot in high school and raced DH for a few local shops but stopped once college started and recently got back into riding.


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

i am 13 and ride a dk xenia soon to get pimplite wheel 36h and pimp spokes and nipples and a genarl issue hub. i just started riding dj and street


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

18 going on 9
riding nothing at the moment. i use my little bros haro F-series III for errands. get my ns bi*ch frame soon though


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

17...18 in feb, kona scrap for everything on dirt and gt bump for pavement but going to start trying dirtjumping brakeless...only up grades on it as of now are edwins, powerbites and a frame pedals


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

nano5467 said:


> 16.....


WTF????? how did you get the money to buy those????


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

28. nemesis deathmobile, pimped head to toe.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Turning 21 in two weeks...when I'm in North Carolina racing my bike at collegiate nationals...

Don't ride anything at this exact moment in time...but my new "Christmas Tree" should be done just in time (I hope) for the Parkfield Classic this Saturday. Look for pics sometime next week...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

nano5467 said:


> 16.....


Two questions: How did you make the money to buy those? And why did you buy Deemax wheels?

Tim


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im 15 and i ride a bike.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Im 14 and i ride a Giant STP 2 (sort of custom) singlespeed :thumbsup: for urban dj park and an old breakless BMX to jump into my friends pool :madman:


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

im 20 and i just built a atomlab gi. before that i had a cannondale chase, before that a chameleon, before that a azonic saber, before that a kona stuff. biking is fun.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

15 and i ride a Giant STP for dj/street/DS/4X/DS
And a Diomondback jocker for bmx racing


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

13 (14)* and i ride a Kona Stuff for DJ
wanna get a Fit Flow Park/Trail


*haha wow i totally just thought i was 13 for a sec..


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

why are there so many youngins on here?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am 15 I ride a p2 for street and dj
also ride a k2 disco monkey for freeride and light DH
Norco fluid 1 for AM, XC, and slopestyle


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> and slopestyle


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ray Bao said:


>


haha, just kidding. its got carbon fiber bars...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> haha, just kidding. its got carbon fiber bars...


pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> pics or it didnt happen.


Alright, i have been trying to get around for pics now but I will put up all my bikes tomarrow...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> I am 15 I ride a p2 for street and dj


WTF... what happened to your chase 1 that you go om about... do you ever tell the truth ???


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> do you ever tell the truth ???


You can't handle the truth.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> WTF... what happened to your chase 1 that you go om about... do you ever tell the truth ???


was thinking of getting one but then decided to just keep rollin with my p2.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Awsome dudes to know what I'm dealing with here at all!

In a year, I'll prob be riding Leafcycles frame with all the accessiores and nashbar hubs, but I gotta get good grades first...=(

See you guys!


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

Im 16,
ride a
GT Chucker 1.0
GT performer bmx
Ally frame 125 pit bike
and a Yamaha YZ 125

And I work and have paid for all the bikes 100% myself.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm the old guy here: I'm 36 (that means I was born in the early seventies!) for DH i ride a Turner RFX (the old one that's burlier than the newest models) with a Marzocchi 66 rc2x '07; for dirtjump/urban I use an '06 small Norco sasquatch with an '07 dirtjumper fork, azonic big drop seat, hayes 9's and truvativ freeride cranks, BB, stem and bars with an e13 bash. This bike is small enough to jump, and reinforced enough to ride at high speeds on singletrack. One of the coolest bikes "ive ever owned. If I could only have one, this bike would be it. Oooh, almost forgot about my awesome Maxxis 26x 2.2 holy rollers - awesome for a bike that will go from packed dirt to the street on the same ride. and cheap, too!


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

*dpspac3*, you not so old like me! I'm 37. I ride street/dirtjumps. To say it more exactly, I *TRY* to ride street/dirtjumps'. Regrettably, I have slow progress. 
I ride Haro Thread One '07 during this season, and right now I construct new bike with Norco 250 dirt '07 frame (S size).


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

About time the slightly older riders post up. 37. Curtlo SS, Turner Flux, Nemesis Project Secret Agent.


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

im 34  

ride a blkmrkt riot:thumbsup:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

31
S&M Warpig
USB Molly
Foes DHS Mono
AdamAnt A1
K2 Zed


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 35 and I rock a 2007 P-1 with Funn 48's for park/dj/some slopestyle, a 2005 Kona Stab with a 6" fork for bigger bike park stuff, and a Specialized Fuse 3 bmx for, well, bmx.


----------



## j2thec (May 5, 2007)

34, I've got a Giant Pistol2 & an On-one gimp


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

tibug said:


> Two questions: How did you make the money to buy those? And why did you buy Deemax wheels?
> 
> Tim


1. I work at a motorcycle repair shop and also do construction

2. Knock on wood ive never had to true them in my life, and i just really like them


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice bikes dude, and yeah urbanfreerider and servem good list of bikes..and ofcourse all the rest too =)


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

16 and i ride this beast


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

19 and your mom, or my night train.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm 16 and I ride a KHS Alite 1000 w/ Diamondback pedals for XC and a Specialized Hardrock for park riding bluefrown: ) with Holy Rollers, Drive pedals, a DMR STS and singlespeed conversion, and upgrading other bits as I break them/have the money, since I've got no job right now.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ok dudes cool...and Epschoenly...those yo mama jokes are really fvking old now...it's really getting lame...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 32 and have a few differnt bikes to choose from 

Nemesis Project Streetfighter OG 
Nemesis Project streetfighter 08 prorot 
Nemesis Project SecretAgent 
NP Double agent


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

*Older than the hills we ride*

I'm 41 (ugh - how did that happen?)

I ride 3 bikes:

SC VP Free 
Turner 5 Spot

and more to the point for this board - an Evil D.O.C.

and as soon as my old f'd-up shoulder is healed (Whistler accident) - I'll be back up at the Spot, throwing down...


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

*macrider*, respect!


----------



## *micke* (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm 33 going on 18  Just recently got more into DJing having done (and still do a lot of!) xc and dh/fr.
I currently ride one of the following:
Specialized SX Trail
Marin Palisades Trail
Specialized S-Works Enduro (the one with the Brain-thingy)
Scott Team Racing
And probably more interesting to you guys - a Specialized P.2 cr-mo, singlespeed.
Pictures, and a lot of jibberish to most of you guys - it's in swedish, at mickegillarcyklar.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

brad, what do you mean proto streetfighter? is there a new one coming out for 08?

i guess that means i ride a streetfighter OG


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I am 36 and ride a Transition ToP for street. Falling on your ass a bunch you when you get older is good for your constitution. Reminds you that you can still take hits like you could when you were younger and it's not the end of the world.:thumbsup: But it does hurt longer.

And yes, the XC saddle is uncomfortable to pinch with my knees, but it's all I had at the time. Jump saddle on the way! 


JMH


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

18

just got a cove sanchez with a dj4, the beefiest rims i've ever used (mavic 729)
fsa nasty boy cranks, dmr wingbars


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

I am 34 and ride a Nemesis Project Secret Agent


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice bikes dudes!!!


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

28 and 11 months, I ride 'dis. Gotta go, mom has din-din ready.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

32....stp


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Im 26 and ride dirt/street/park. I ride mx but decided to get into mtb for some fun. I suck ass though.

Oh yea, I ride an 06 mongoose ritual, ss, 24s, and some things taken off or cut off. still a heavy pig with long dropouts.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

19

yummm


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

31

USB molly for street
evil DOC for trails, but it does not get used much
beater 20" haro backtrail
kona scrap
and an almost complete redline monocog 29er for commuting


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

cool, big range of ages.
i turn 23 this year, and ride a brooklyn park bike.

hey JMH, what fork is that?

sweet bikes everyone.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dudes awsome bikes...Yellow and white grabs my attention...badly!


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

I am 35 and I ride an NS Suburban.:cornut: 
:band:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

7 tizzle. 

brakeless Eastern element BMX, completely different build and paint

Atomlab Trailpimp


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

40,

Santa Cruz V10 
Giant Trance
Soul Cycles Roscoe


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> 7 tizzle.
> 
> brakeless Eastern element BMX, completely different build and paint
> 
> Atomlab Trailpimp


wait what? i thought you had a jekyll?

:thumbsup:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

RST, rising up, baby!

It's the RST Space. If you search and google, you can find more info. So far it's been really nice... fat stiff stanchions, simple, light-ish and it doesn't feel all junky like a lot of dj/street specific forks out there.

JMH



mosplat said:


> cool, big range of ages.
> i turn 23 this year, and ride a brooklyn park bike.
> 
> hey JMH, what fork is that?
> ...


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm 16

My Bike:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

JBsoxB said:


> wait what? i thought you had a jekyll?
> 
> :thumbsup:


oh boy..times have changed my friend

the jekyll was replaced by the atomlab and then the BMX came shortly later and has been pimped out since. the atomlabs wheels have some crazy raddle can action but will probably be re done soon.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ok guys nice!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

14 and a tonic fab fall guy




























and by the way, i worked my ass off to make this thing happen, i, unlike most kids in chapel hill, nc have to work for their money it makes me appreciate it a lot more


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm 24 live just north of Denver. For DJ I have a Fireeye Spitfire. DH i am building up a Fireeye Griffin - Pics to come. Bmx crusier racing Intense Podium. I hope this works


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

> just got a cove sanchez with a dj4, the beefiest rims i've ever used (mavic 729)
> fsa nasty boy cranks, dmr wingbars


holy heavy components.,.. hw much does that beast weigh?


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

29 ad a Scott:
Voltage LTD.
Slopestyle Nitrous
Ransom
Gambler


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

NIce bikes dudes!!! awsome ride too J-dogg


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> holy heavy components.,.. hw much does that beast weigh?


meh, its only somewhere between the high 20's and low 30's, still lighter than my friend's gf phd


----------



## bikin_lex (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm 13 and ride a Flow Drift (small british company)

Saved up for ages to get that beast! Love it!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

gwillywish said:


> meh, its only somewhere between the high 20's and low 30's, still lighter than my friend's gf phd


I have a hard time believing that weight. The frame alone weighs 7 pounds.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

bmxracer_2 said:


> I'm 24 live just north of Denver. For DJ I have a Fireeye Spitfire. DH i am building up a Fireeye Griffin - Pics to come. Bmx crusier racing Intense Podium. I hope this works


I take it youre not much of a grip guy heh?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Gripless FTW


----------



## thax (Oct 28, 2004)

35..

2003 specialized sj hardtail
.243 ht
specialized allez comp road
jamis dakar xlt


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> Gripless FTW


yea dude it's fyckin *Knarly*

:madman:


----------



## roody (Aug 6, 2006)

Age: 16.5 years young

Bike: Specialized Hardrock Sport. Nothing done to it at all, unless you count taking off the water bottle holder (which I proceeded to lose).

I'd upgrade to a FS bike, but all my money is being saved up for a car so I can go mountain biking whenever I want!!!!!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

cool guys! =)


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

InnovateorDie said:


> I take it youre not much of a grip guy heh?


Good eye, I'm also not one for shifting. I took the pic while building the bike up. I was waiting for a shifter(i'm sure you noticed the no housing also.) I actually just switched the bike over to a single speed, with a set of the Fireeye hoop's and hubs. now I have grips. I'll try to get some newer/updated pics.


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

I got a cheap Curtis, for all-round mtb and biking to school, and a cheap 100euro bmx for, well, screwing around on. Oh, and I'm 13, two days older than -.---.-!!! EAT THAT PHIL!


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

im 17 and ride a 2004 marin team dh and a 05 specialized p1 not stock


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

37 years young, boys. 

DJ/street/park - '05 Felt Straight Shot converted to ss, Hayes FX 9, Alex Supra BH rims, Marz DJ fork after I broke the Manitou, getting Deity cranks and ring for X-mas this year. 

XC - '96 Gary Fisher Hookooekoo

BMX - '00 Schwinn 24" cruiser

Road - '03 Schwinn Fastback


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

21, and I primarily ride my ToP.

the stinky is a new addition (first dually...no more dh hardtail).

Upgrades since the pics:
-thompson post + seat on stinky (ouchies)
-xpedo mags (niiiiice) on stinky...and a bit lighter
-goodridge line + new hayes rotor on ToP
-broke the front hub on that mag30 wheel, so now its the mtx wheel that came off the stinky.

Those hadley/arrows had been sitting in my room for like a year or more after i first built em. I got the stinky just so I could put them on somthing.

I bought everything from shops, online, peeps on the interweb, and then i landed a springtime mechanic job at LBS, hence the random sweet parts.

Proud to say that both bikes are 100% mine. The specialized pit bike is 95% mine; those peds are my buddy's 

I just ordered a bunch of new bits today for the ToP, so I should be set for woodward and whatnot this winter. Hadleys/dt 5.1s and various misc things along with Deity Vendettas (I trash cranks at least once a year...bleh).

Its addicting. Almost convinced myself to get I9's...but I got wheels+bits+cranks instead.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

*Deities*



philw86 said:


> 21, and I primarily ride my ToP.
> 
> the stinky is a new addition (first dually...no more dh hardtail).
> 
> ...


What dealer did you get your cranks through? Qbp and BTI don't carry deity...


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

oh, I wish I could get deity thru QBP or BTI...

Eric + crew @ Deity are holding a preorder for the cranks. Give them a call and order direct if you want a set. Self extracting crank bolts, sub 1000g weight (incl BB), and most important for me...the Deity replacement policy...

the cranks ship out on Nov 1st, aparently.

The ToP should be down to like 30ish lbs now...maybe. I got black, no more of this white stuff that I mark all over with my shoes.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i already posted but its changed now
18 and a NS bikes Suburban


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

hey I am new to this forum, glad I found this place
I am 28, I spend all my savings last year on my Santa Cruz v10 (not to mention rent, car, gas...) So i had to settle with a p2 for my hard tail. But I got my eyes on the jackel...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

audi0phile said:


> What dealer did you get your cranks through? Qbp and BTI don't carry deity...


You order direct from Deity. Give them a call.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I have a hard time believing that weight. The frame alone weighs 7 pounds.


I'll take it to the lbs today and see


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> hey I am new to this forum, glad I found this place
> I am 28, I spend all my savings last year on my Santa Cruz v10 (not to mention rent, car, gas...) So i had to settle with a p2 for my hard tail. But I got my eyes on the jackel...


better fork+ss conversion= good p2


----------



## RANT (Jan 8, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> 14 and a tonic fab fall guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that ^:eekster:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah...and don't even put your 0.0's on a jackal...people say they stink...ok...see you...gotta go to judo screw some people up...stress relief...hehe


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Turning 30 and riding S&M 20" until I find a 26" that I like. Want one that feels like a BiXer, those mountain bike jobbers keep tossing me on my head. Also props to those out there that remember when RAD came out (probably couldn't wait to get it on Beta video)


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm an old bugger too at 36 (although 37 in Nov)... Been riding since 1988, so had a fair few bikes. Current ones are S Works Enduro and Big Hit... (mind you I have a knackered back and foot inflamation, so I ain't riding as much as I'd like!)


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

age16

18" db response

e-13 bash
ns bikes pure 4130 bars
db after market grips
db after market peddles
converted to a 1x9
walmart seat 
40mm stem off of 15" response
i think thats it idk


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> yeah...and don't even put your 0.0's on a jackal...people say they stink...ok...see you...gotta go to judo screw some people up...stress relief...hehe


Don't insult the jackel:nono: , it may look funny, but it rocks in the dirt...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice bikes all!!!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

16 (17 in Dec) 

Transition: TOP, Revolution wheelset w/ Revolution SS hub, Step-Down peddals
Manitou: Gold Lable 2, 80mm
Deity: cranks, bars, stem, seat, chainring
Thompson: Elite post
Kenda: K-Rads
Avid: Juicy 5 rear
The Shadow Conspiracy: 1/2link chain
Cane Creek: Tank Jump HS

and an 05 Kona Stinky w/ Marz 66RC, Saint kranks, MRP System 3, TBC revolution front wheel.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

sounds good bro /\ /\


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I turn 35 three days from this post.

STP
Profile cranks/BB
Profile acoustic stem
Atomlab Jesme Cig bars
Tree splined sprocket and surly cog 28X13 tooth
..and coming next week - Atomlab Pimp rims, 32h front with GI hub and 36h rear mated to the nashbar SS hub. Black hoops, black spokes, red nipples..Cant wait!


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here it is complete, besides the pos fork. I am getting a GL series 2 next week, but atleast this pic has grips.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dave Moore said:


> I turn 35 three days from this post.
> 
> STP
> Profile cranks/BB
> ...


PLS post pics, i am looking at the jesme cigs, on my STP, How do they ride???
how do they look???


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah man all cool


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> 16 (17 in Dec)
> 
> Transition: TOP, Revolution wheelset w/ Revolution SS hub, Step-Down peddals
> Manitou: Gold Lable 2, 80mm
> ...


last i saw man ur hub still had that shitted out s-type rim on it

after seeing my bike weighs 34 lbs i think im gonna go buy another steelhead and transfer parts, i love the parts group on that thing minus the cranks and forkprolly a set of odyssey wombolts with a macneil bash sprocket+ a nempro 55 for my build for next season


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

well I haven't posted in weeks on here... been busy.

anyways, im 19 (turn 20 on oct31) and ride a '07 Norco 125... only stock parts are the stem/seat/headset/frame.

i've been riding since 2003.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> last i saw man ur hub still had that shitted out s-type rim on it


well thats just cause Deon is a lazy bastard. but i dont care cause his work is godly and i wont be back to pick it up till thanksgiving anywho.


----------



## reecelean000 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Huffy to stp1*

hey huffy with a bent steel frame no seat forks bent down so f**** far now to the good stp that i got yesterday

saint rear mech, crank and rims.

shimano m485

easton monkey light carbon riser btw im 14 and a half with a job paying 100 a week


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Get some pics reecelean000


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

100$ a week? what kind of job are you doing?


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

how do you earn your money -.---.-?


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

here's a good one, how can a 13 year old kid earn enough money to get a decent DJ like a Haro Thread one???


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hurtin for cash and too young to work. Ah yes I remember this dilemma. Mowing lawns doesn't pay much. Here are a few ideas, but I caution you working takes up your ride time. For descent paying jobs you will have to hustle the work and get paid under the table. Look for Mom and Pop Co. to do clean-up possibly at small construction sites, yard and tree companies, hit up the neighbors (especially the ones who are doing home improvement), a lot of work comes from word of mouth so let people know and always work your azz off! Or you can go entrepreneur I know people who make a living auto detailing, they spend a few $ on materials and make a killing on labor. Best of luck, be creative.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> 100$ a week? what kind of job are you doing?


I make atleast 100 a week from my paycheck, and on wednesday nights I get around 70 bucks in tips, its not that hard to make 100 a week if you can get a job


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Over the summer, I made about 1400 a month before taxes. Tax took a nasty chunk out of that. From March till now, I've saved about 3-4K. Oh wait... take out the grand I spent on books for school...


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Santa Cruz Bullit, Specialized Enduro hard tail, McNeil Rubin. 40 years and counting.


----------



## AchrisK (May 15, 2006)

40 years old and I am looking to get some kind of dirt jumper/street mtb. I have been riding BMX all my life, but not a lot in the last 10 years.


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm 25 and i ride a dk xenia... i rode bmx for a long time then got out of it for a little while and sorta just got into 26" bikes. I love it! I'm not anywhere near as hardcore as i used to be but i just ride for fun.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

how much did that dk xenia cost you?


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> hey I am new to this forum, glad I found this place
> I am 28, I spend all my savings last year on my Santa Cruz v10 (not to mention rent, car, gas...) So i had to settle with a p2 for my hard tail. But I got my eyes on the jackel...


I call bullsh*t.


XSL_WiLL said:


> Hi Urbanfreerider... another new username?





DJskeet said:


> SOme how I tried to change my e-mail with the account and i never recived an e-mail so the account got messed up.


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

$650 retail i beilieve


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

C S said:


> I call bullsh*t.
> 
> :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


A little behind in the times. There's been a thread about this. And I've reported him to the mods.


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> how much did that dk xenia cost you?


 i paid $ 520.00 my friend owns the shop i bought it from gave me a good deal on it. when i asked him to order it he said they sell for 650.00 so i was stoked on the price he gave me when i picked it up i'd still be happy with it if i had paid 650


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

VladislavG said:


> here's a good one, how can a 13 year old kid earn enough money to get a decent DJ like a Haro Thread one???


he works... why does someone like you who's probably a full grown adult like you spend their time trying to crack jokes on people like me who put all their money into riding bikes? i just turned 14, i buy all my stuff with my own money and occasioanl parental funding which is kinda rare. and im probably better than you

and vladidontknowwhatyournameis, how do you get f*ck to show up in your sig?

haros aint that great either bud


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

47, Risse Racing Tech frame & rear triangle, off the bike right now do to a back injury.


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

30, I ride a .243 FR with Marzocchi 66 SL's run at 130mm.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

kk dude I really like thosepointtwoforthrees


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

J-dogg, i am a 13 yr-old -.---.- is my witness. I bloody love biking more than anything, i NEVER get parental funding, you ARE better than me for shyt, and what do you mean wit da haros?

I don't want to be a prick or anything, seriously...


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

oh, nvrmnd, i get the haro thing....


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> A little behind in the times. There's been a thread about this. And I've reported him to the mods.


My bad, I didn't notice the time on that post. I thought he'd kept up the act after that thread...

:thumbsup: for reporting him


----------



## Surlyman1 (Sep 28, 2007)

35, Eastern Jane(BMX)


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> kk dude I really like thosepointtwoforthrees


Yeah, sweet frames. Here is mine.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1166655/


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

coralus??? That frame is****ING AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never knew bombers had two different.


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

im 13, 14 in november. i ride a Specilized hardrock xc, i also have some sort of redline bmx bike


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> coralus??? That frame is****ING AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never knew bombers had two different.


haha, glad you like it. I've had it a year now and still love it to pieces. Just wish it still looked that clean! My 66's are the '06 SL model. Pretty light too, for a 170mm fork.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah man run 21 you seem embarrased don't worry =)


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Almost 34... Biggest battle at this age is finding (making) time to ride with 2 jobs and 2 kids...  Anyway, the Mob and the Bottlerocket:

P.S.  Mob now has a brown Macneil Pivotal seat... Camo went to the BR.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=263489


OMFG!!! Nice bike man. :thumbsup:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dude thats a nice hotrod in the backround...and course I like your bikes =)


----------



## capn 35 (Oct 19, 2007)

35, GF Hi-Fi Pro Carbon, stock


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

I am 18
and i ride this


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

No You Dont!!!!!!!!!!!!! :madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Leave him be for now. He'll be fair game if he is unable to back his claims.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Woodvale said:


> I am 18
> and i ride this


 Show us some real pics...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The same could be said for you.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

38 and I have 06 Norco A-Line and 08 Giant STP which I'm starting to convert it to a SS. I'm starting to think I should of bought the Nighttrain instead...


----------



## santiagoabelleira (Jan 3, 2008)

Cru Jones said:


> Can I be the first to say 100 years old and your mom?
> 
> But, seriously, I'm 28 and I ride a Simple. Check it out...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=263489


wow , nice bike, awesome frame


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Im 23 and ride an 04 Haro Escape and am in the process of building another bike that I will post up as soon as the build is complete but for now its a secret
Here's my dirty girl


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

19 in February.

A few changes... Deity bars, Supra BH front rim, 8Track rear wheel (MTX rim laced to an Abbah hub), shaved levers, de-knobbed brakes and fork, drilled NYC freeride barends, drilled and cut post, removed headset bearing preload cap, drilled disc brake adapters, shorter bolts, thinner freehub spacers, alloy lock ring, converted seat clamp from QR to bolt, etc. Going to do new tires, pedals, maybe a 140mm rear rotor, and maybe a new seat. I'll eventually pull apart the wheels and lace them up with nice butted spokes and alloy nips. I pulled most of the stickers off the fork.. but decided it was too bland without any... so I left "PIKE" on it.

Weighs just under 28 pounds.


----------



## nick lucas (Apr 6, 2007)

IM 17 and i ride for Intense


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I`m 42 and have a hardcore BMX`er for 30 years. But I just recently picked up Union Street WCH and really looking forward to it. I don`t ride like I did years ago by a long shot but I still have fun.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm 16 and ride a ns suburban


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

I sometimes feel like I'm a 100
but alas I am 21 for a few more months and then I hit the duece duece and I ride this riot

Take Me To The Riot


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

wait nick lucas...you ride f-o-r intense??? holy crap!!!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> wait nick lucas...you ride f-o-r intense??? holy crap!!!


Does he really ride for INTENSE or just ride an INTENSE, props if you do ride for INTENSE though


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I think ge really rides for intense...did you see his bmx action?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Nah I didnt see it


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

well you should go check it out!


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

-.---.-, How many times are you going tell people like "nice bikes dudes" you've said that or something similar like 10 times already.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

iron1 said:


> -.---.-, How many times are you going tell people like "nice bikes dudes" you've said that or something similar like 10 times already.


yeah -.---.-, you should start saying how ugly those bikes are, lol   

iron1, he started this thread and how others update their pics he has to update his comments on those pics


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

its just the truth dude...it like what else should I say...oh those seats look good...just like the best ladies hips in the world! 

Fvck wait thats pretty nice actually... =)

And I think I said that more than 10 times...

Oh yeah you two post up you stuff!!! I wanna see =). My mounth's watering...


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> its just the truth dude...it like what else should I say...oh those seats look good...just like the best ladies hips in the world!
> 
> Fvck wait thats pretty nice actually... =)
> 
> ...


this might sound funny but i don't have any pics of mine bike. ut: ut: ut:

i'll take some pics tommorow cuz its night outhere and i'm scared of the dark


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I am 28. I ride pretty much everything. I have a Kona Kikapu for trails, an Azonic Steelhead for Street, a Raleigh road bike, a We The People 20, and a Burton Canyon. 

I recently retired the 20 because I wasn't giving her enough attention and she responded by physically harming me everytime I rode her. 20 are b!tches like that. Now that I am older and wiser I conceded and built up the Steelhead. I haven't had a chance to fully enjoy it because there is a layer of snow and ice covering everything in Colorado, so the Canyon has received much more attention. Initial impressiions are that manuals, barspins, and spinning tricks are all much harder on a 26. However, wallrides and riding fakie are much easier... and I can not ride for a week and not get hurt everytime... so we'll call it a wash.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh neither do I so I'm not surprised...

Oh yeah by the way which side of the Island do you live on? North or south?


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> oh neither do I so I'm not surprised...
> 
> Oh yeah by the way which side of the Island do you live on? North or south?


south of Croatia>north side of the islad of Korcula>Blato, Prigradica :thumbsup:

Blato is actually in the center of island but I'm 4km north from Blato, in Prigradica


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

**** I passed there when I was like 8. My grandparents live in Split ( nice dirt park in Solin), and I own a house in Slavonija, Pakrac/Lipik ( Local FR, DJ trails are amazing)


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh yeah by the way we nearly bought a house in Vela Luka... The restaurants there are great, so are the asses.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> oh yeah by the way we nearly bought a house in Vela Luka... The restaurants there are great, so are the asses.


yeah!! theres also great downhill places on the island (all of those places are naturally and wild).
let me know if you pass by island again, we might do some ridin' on korcula


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

fvck the only time I'm ever coming to entire Dalmatia again is only Split, and my parents only wanna stay for three days... Then I still gotta go to Brac to see my cousins...maybe in the near decade lol.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> fvck the only time I'm ever coming to entire Dalmatia again is only Split, and my parents only wanna stay for three days... Then I still gotta go to Brac to see my cousins...maybe in the near decade lol.


yeah, thats a bummer :madman:

I could come to split but than we could ride only street or park and i vanna fvck tha hills and tha forests. 
I know some guys in split that rocks street and park so if you are interested... let me know when you get nearby

btw, this is called offtopic  

Peace,
Teo


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yea hehehehe...

My dads been complaning that four bikes is way too difficult for him. I'll just have to end up sidewalk surfing split with my cousin =).

Theres a lot of guys in Split I could contact via dropbike.com (croatian website)...theres tons of usefull **** there. Thanks anyways!

Oh yeah by the way the new boulevard in Split owns... Perfect for street! (awtering mouth)


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> Oh yeah by the way the new boulevard in Split owns... Perfect for street! (awtering mouth)


yeah, those big blocks and benches are sweat


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

im 25, i ride urban/park, a lil bit of dj.. and im waiting for this...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368908
i used to ride a specialized p2


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

16, 17 in June. I ride:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm 23 and I ride:

Transition TOP
Morewood Izimu DH
Kona Coiler


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

hey there's a good number of 20somethings here huh? cool.
i'm also 23 and ride a brooklyn park bike, a transition dirtbag, an fbm old boy, and a specialized tricross single.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm 25 and I ridin a DK xenia.
I used to ride BMX for years, I just got tired of being cramped up on that lil 20" 
I feel so much comfortable on my 26". I pretty much only ride street and Parks...
so nothing really changed the bike just got bigger... :-D


----------



## goldfishfishy (Nov 18, 2007)

im 14 and i have just started riding dj. i like street but still learning. i ride a gt chucker xs1.0 and it is great. strong, light and very cool lookin.


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

SkipC and any others who are injured...best wishes. Hope you heal well, and soon!

I'm 40 and would rather ride DJs than anything else. My dig to ride ratio is about 1:4. I have a '06 Haro Backtrail X3 full chromo bmx/20", '04 P.2 AL with 80mm Gold Label and roadie 9-speed cassetee and d-railer, '04 BigHit Comp (6.3") with '05 Z.1 FR (5" coil with cartridge dampers - also have a 7" dual crown fork but don't need it) for bigger hucks and jumps, '06 GF Paragon 29er frame built up with custom spec for XC, '04 FSR for 24-hr racing and a Bianchi BuSS (stands for Butt-ugly Single Speed) that I can't make myself get rid of, though I never ride it anymore.

Yes, I have too many bikes but figure that I've got a stable just waiting for my kids to grow into them. I rarely ride anything but the bmx or P-bike. However, I have a DMR Trailstar frame on the way that will likely inherit the best parts from the Special-P.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

18


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

44.

07 P2 Cro-Mo
05 SX Trail
01 Stinky Five


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm 17 and I ride '07 voltage 35.










Here's my tire. Notice the fork, it really started to stress me out lately.:madman:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

29 and currently have a '08 devinci district 2 but it's for sale

waiting for my transition double to come in


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

aaaahhhh all of you I love your bikes!


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

hey *gwillywish*, is that dmr wingbar?


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

26 I ride a 07 P.1 cromo, SC Heckler, Bianchi Pista.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice collection of bikes, I myself cant bring myself to ride road though, its not entertaining at all. If I wanna train Ill train on a bike trainer in the gym here on base but otherwise road is lame, but thats just me


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im 18 and these are my whips


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> 29 and currently have a '08 devinci district 2 but it's for sale
> 
> waiting for my transition double to come in


well here's everything i ride, minus the transition double that's coming in

'07 demo 7 1
'07 stumpy fsr comp
'08 devinci district 2 (for sale)


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

teoz said:


> hey *gwillywish*, is that dmr wingbar?


yep


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hot bikes guys! A lot of you have bmx's...I was surprised...I always thought it was a better option to use all your money on a 26er or a 24 er and make it good for dirt and street and light freeride, etc...not use seperate bikes for each...

Love all your bikes though!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> well here's everything i ride, minus the transition double that's coming in
> 
> '07 demo 7 1
> '07 stumpy fsr comp
> '08 devinci district 2 (for sale)


I guess you're not much of a fan of the hardtail then?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

A Grove said:


> I guess you're not much of a fan of the hardtail then?


no i like hardtails but the double will be more suited to my riding


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

50 years old, and i will still out jump you...lol. Giant carbon xtc. Check my profile to see my 20" Eastern Jane thrasher....its up for sale kids


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

*jump and rides*

Bikes


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

42
Transition Double
'15 Salsa El Mariachi


----------



## twarner21609 (Jul 17, 2014)

33
Ibis Mojo SL
Specialized P3 on the way this week


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm 33. I built this AtomLab Trailking quite a few years ago. Fixed/replaced a few broken parts. She still rides like a dream.








...sent from my mind, using telepathy!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Im 40 and just built up a 2015 Specialized P3. I didnt realize how fun dirt jumping can be!
I also own 
2013 Stumpjumper Expert Evo
2014 Specialized Fatboy


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

43, Morpheus Skyla.

Also a Canfield Jedi for DH and Marin Wolf Ridge for AM.

Not a fan of hardtails. Borrowed a Specialized P3, didn't like the vibrations in my feet.


----------



## mca90guitar (Apr 2, 2015)

Im 24 and riding a giant talon 4, my new fork should be here this upcoming week so that should make it feel even better 

Thinking about grabbing a giant trance next summer though, but I change my mind alot and thats a long ways away


----------



## Cool Custard (May 22, 2015)

30 and riding a diamondback assault.


----------



## JbernardDanville (Dec 25, 2014)

34 yrs old and riding a P2. Got into DJ to help my mountain riding (I ride a Bronson) and ride with my boys (4 yr old and twin 3 yr old) at the local BMX track. Been riding all mountain for about 9 months now. I grew up riding moto. Never knew how fun biking could be!


----------



## Ben Bravis (Jul 6, 2015)

Do you like the bump? Is it 26 or 24in? How does it hold up?


----------



## Ben Bravis (Jul 6, 2015)

jimage said:


> im 13 and ride an old orange patriot i got off ebay and a gt bump


How do you like the bump? Is it 24in or 26in


----------



## Wayboarder (Jun 16, 2015)

30 
Haro Steel Reserve 1.3 that's getting a better rear brake 

The other ride is a 2014 Giant Trance SX with a lotta work done to it.


----------



## Raggler (Jun 27, 2013)

...


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

50 (just)

NS Soda Slope
NS Metropolis 1
IBIS HD3
Salsa Carbon Bucksaw
Specialized Fatboy
Sunday Soundwave (not my thing)

I’m a Mountain biker at heart, but have gotten interested in the bike park as a way to up my skills. I have fallen in love with it in the process.


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a HD3 as well and am looking at a Metropolis 1 to try and practice my skills on the street and skatepark. How do you like the Metropolis?


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I loved it, but since I’m primarily a MTB guy, and I ride a suspended bike, I bought an NS Soda Slope. That made the NS Metropolis redundant, so I sold it.

The Soda Slope is a similar enough bike, but with rear suspension and MTB cranks. The Soda Slope is just so buttery smooth, you get zero fatigue, and its easy on the body. Even the BMX guys who ride it are impressed, but they still think the wheels are huge  26”, small for MTB guys.

You set it up with zero sag, so its not “sloppy” like a MTB bike. It feels and looks so compact next to a 16 0 mm trail bike. It almost rides like a hardtail, except it’s a little different at the lip of a jump and it lands more forginingly. Especially with my lack of skills.

But I would recommend a Metropolis, especially if you didn’t want to spend the cash on a Soda Slope. I bought used and sold it for what I bought it for.


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Been looking for them used without much success.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?region=3&q=ns bike&page=1&category=3


----------

